# Gorthol's Blood Angels



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi guys! 

Now I'm well and truly underway with my Blood Angels I thought I'd start a project log to show everyone my WIP. Comments/criticisms very welcome, keep checking back for (hopefully!) regular updates!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Rockin'. I look forward to seeing your reds! k:


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

here's my 1st test model with red power armour... 

Base of Mephiston red, followed by a wash of heavily watered down Rhinox hide, followed by another layer of Mephiston red, washed with Carroburg crimson then a light drybrush of Mephiston red, (highlights to come tommorow when my eyes aren't tired!)

What do we all think?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm curious to know how the can of Budweiser fits in with your painting


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Haha, 'this the season Jace! 

Had an evening without the girlfiend so cracked a beer, put Iron Maiden on and did some modelling!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Gorthol said:


> Haha, 'this the season Jace!
> 
> Had an evening without the girlfiend so cracked a beer, put Iron Maiden on and did some modelling!


That sounds like a great way to have a good evening!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I'm curious to know how the can of Budweiser fits in with your painting


It's almost as important as the brush!



Gorthol said:


> followed by a wash of heavily watered down Rhinox hide


Something I'm just getting the hang of now is Lahmian Medium from GW. You can use it to thin paints down for better blending, or go further and create your own washes/glazes with it. Might give you less trouble than using water since water doesn't mix quite as well.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks ntaw, I'll have to get some of that, sounds handy :good:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

ntaw said:


> It's almost as important as the brush!


No arguments to be had from me on that notion! I usually prefer Whiskey when painting though. :biggrin:


How's the project going, @Gorthol ?


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Well Jace It's coming along, steadily but not at a rapid pace i'll admit, used to bash out minis at a quick rate but I've been out of the game for a couple years so just taking my time. got 5 tactical marines with the armour finished ready for detailing, same with 2 death company marines and the death company dread, hopefully i'll get chance to do some more work on them tonight and I'll get some pictures up!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Gorthol said:


> Well Jace It's coming along, steadily but not at a rapid pace i'll admit, used to bash out minis at a quick rate but I've been out of the game for a couple years so just taking my time. got 5 tactical marines with the armour finished ready for detailing, same with 2 death company marines and the death company dread, hopefully i'll get chance to do some more work on them tonight and I'll get some pictures up!


If you could post some pictures, that would be great! I enjoy WIP pics as a project moves along.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

I'll do my best!

Should be able to, looking forward to getting some more done tonight!

Watch this space!!

What are you working on at the moment Jace?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Gorthol said:


> I'll do my best!
> 
> Should be able to, looking forward to getting some more done tonight!
> 
> ...


At the moment, not a thing. I'm taking a breather after finishing up my Father's chess set I gave him for Christmas. However, after the new year, I'll be back into hobby mode and knocking out projects like Imperial Knights, Dark Eldar, Tau, Ultramarines, Space Wolves, Blood Angels, etc...


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice, I'll look forward to seeing them!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm looking forward to starting them.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a nice shade of red you've got going. Looking forward to seeing your projects progression.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks @Tawa  wanted to go for a little darker than normal and think it looks it, (well it does in reality more than that pic)

Hopefully I can get on with more this evening (currently stuck at work!!) And get some more pictures up! :victory:


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

A couple of WIP images coming up! Starting this year as I mean to go on!  

Astaroth:


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

my WIP Death Company dreadnought 

'Moriar The Chosen'


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

And my WIP Tactical squad Sergeant 

now be nice, in the very early stages still! 

all comments/criticisms/feedback welcomed and appreciated


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice, on all counts


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Very nice, on all counts


Thanks buddy! 

Spending this afternoon and evening on a painting binge so hopefully I can get a few more pics on here today or tommorow. 

Happy new year my friend!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, just keep at it! You're doing great  and Happy New Years to you too!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Gorthol said:


> 'Moriar The Chosen'


Love this. You can totally play him using the Cassor the Damned rules!!


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

thanks @ntaw not actually played 40k for years but might get back into it once I have an army behind me!

here's a WIP pic I forgot; my BA Captain:


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Heretics!

A quick update; I've now managed to splash some paint on all my marines in this fledgling force and will get some pics up tommorow, (I did write a lengthy post around an hour ago with 7 or 8 images attached of my progress and my *ahem* 'trusty' IPad decided to close down the Internet! Needless to say I threw a tantrum and couldn't be bothered doing it again tonight!)

Watch this space...


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

No had much chance to do an awful lot of painting but here's how were looking so far with the WIP Blood Angels  

Death Company coming along nicely:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Ah, Death Company. One of the greatest things about Blood Angels! Looking good so far dude k:

If you're wondering about eyes...a lot of people just wash them with a touch of nuln oil and leave it at that (myself included). Pupuls I find...mostly unecessary, but that also has to do with my frustrations in doing them. Plus why the hell would a marine go to war without his helmet in the first place?! :laugh:


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

@ntaw I sometimes struggle with pupils not going to lie! 

What I do is paint something 'easy' to start off with to get my eye in as they say and if the moons and stars line up and the chaos gods are with me and I'm doing well (for me!) then I'll give it a go! 

...and if not like you said a wash! but I use a mix of nuln oil and flesh wash


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

@Gorthol, I'm curious as to why your tags don't work. This was a test to see if it's just broken!



Gorthol said:


> ...and if not like you said a wash! but I use a mix of nuln oil and flesh wash


I generally use whatever flesh wash is called these days for the skin, but just dab a touch of nuln into the eye crevasses to make them look a bit darker than the rest of the spots on the face.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

You know what @ntaw I'm gonna give it a try! 

Thanks pal!


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Very nice. Very clean. Have a Rep brother.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> Very nice. Very clean. Have a Rep brother.


Thanks!


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

How odd! @ntaw maybe it's because I'm on my mobile possibly?

Did that work? Haha I'm not going all the way downstairs to check my Ipad


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm back from the warp!

Working on these guys today 




























More to come! any comments/feedback etc. welcomed! But bear in mind these are WIP haha!!

Gorthol


----------

